# Simple Pulse Milker



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does any one here own or have used the Simple Pulse Milker? When I was cleaning the lines I got water between the inflation and the caseing, just drops but the hose that is on the out side runs to the pulsator. I'm sure water in the pulsator is bad so I must be doing it wrong. 
I was able to disconnect the hose so no damage done but for next time, anyone have a clue?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I have one and love it 
I usually take my lines in to clean- run slightly hot water through the lines and then bleach water. I actually got some dairy soap from a dairy farmer! She buys in bulk and the 1 cup she gave me will last perhaps months! 
The water shouldn't touch the pulsator, but only the top part where you connect the narrow line(s) is the pulsator. The tank below is the overflow and I run water through that perriodically to clean it. 

How did you block the second pulsator connection? I used the tip from a suction cup-type nerf dart!


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol! Mine came with a rubber cap on it. Do you break down the claw and inflation weekly to clean?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

That's funny! I wrote to them when I first got it asking how I was supposed to deal with it! Perhaps they put those on afterwards. 

I do break it down for cleaning. I will often find that the inflations take a long time to dry. A friend who has a dairy told me to run 10% bleach thru it prior to use- this will kill any mold or bacteria forming.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bleach does not kill mold


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Article about bleach. 

http://www.jpmoldcontrol.com/faq/why-wont-bleach-work.shtml


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok! Well I'll tell you what's occurring and please let me know 'if' I have anything to be concerned about and how to remedy it 

I rinse the unit with warm water- about 100- then run through the dairy line cleaner. This is a powered soap sold specifically for cleaning dairy equipment. Then rinse with hot water and hang to dry.

When I need them - I don't save milk for myself daily as the babies and calf are taking the majority- I find condensation in the lines. 

A dairy friend said to just run 1:10 ratio bleach through the lines to kill anything that may have started over the last few days. 

How else should I handle this? 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmm... Well here's what I know to be true. If you rinse your lines with bleach after use you prevent mold from forming. Then you aren't trying to kill mold. I don't believe every article written on the Internet either. I follow the cleaning guidelines as instructed by the maker of my machine.


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

http://blacktoxicmolds.com/bleach-kill-mold.php


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok so I should run bleach water after the dairy cleaner rather than plain water. 

I will still run bleach water thru before use if it's been sitting more than the prior milking though.


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes! The bleach water is used as a sanitizing rinse.


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

SKSFarm do you find that it milked out well or are you having to hand strip?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I am also interested to hear form people using these. I am considering purchasing one maybe as soon as next month to use on Nigerians, but would like to be able to use it with larger goats later maybe also. Any info or review is much appreciated


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

As far as milking all the way out, I worked on a small farm which sells the milk and we always strip after removing the machine and some does have just a little and some need to be milked out more. It depends on the doe 

I'm still new. Only 5 years in now and I tend to massage their udder a couple times while milking. One milks almost totally, just one or two squirts for each side after removing, another 5-6. 

I'm tickled pink with this machine! 

I do have some problems with the lines popping off sometimes, but it's usually when I'm not payig attention and they are loose.


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

I love mine! It is wonderfully easy to use.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I think that beach will kill mold just fine as long as it on the surface. Stainless steel, aluminum, most plastics and glass are not porous and the solution will work well. We have a large dairy in town and I sometimes get plastic barrels from them. The barrels contained sodium hypochlorite, which is the same chemical that is in bleach. It is what they use to flush their lines and tanks each day.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Can I ask is there anything you would change about the SP if you could for those who have them? Change the glass jars for a S.S container maybe? Would you feel comfortable milking say 6 or 8 goats with the unit? Sorry, it is just a big purchase for me, so trying to make sure it is going to meet my needs before hand as much as possible. Not meaning to high jack your thread.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

They come with a gallon glass jar. Not enough for several goats unless they are Nigerian Dwarf 

I have one LaMancha, and three MiniManchas and I fill it up. My MiniMancha ff is not giving much. 

I wish there was a way to do a SS.


----------



## mboman21 (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the jars. Easy for me to carry from the barn. You can add a line for two goat system and you can get a bucket that they sell for cows if you need bigger. It's sold for up to four goats but if you get extra jars and lids you can just fill a jar, cap it, replace it and putt full jars straight in the fridge. I milk two Nubians twice a day.


----------

